# My convict tank at the moment



## daviidsjdmx (Jan 20, 2008)

tell me what you think about the tank. i have more plans im just having it setup like this for now.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why is it half full?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

i was just wondering that ...


----------



## daviidsjdmx (Jan 20, 2008)

long story but yea imma fill it up soon


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

any ways nice looking tank that convict looks huge how big is he.. and her 
Vic


----------



## daviidsjdmx (Jan 20, 2008)

He is about 4 or 5 inches big.
The female is about 2 or 3 inches.

Also thanks, my tank isn't finished yet stil working on it.

Ill post up some more pictures later on today when I add some more water


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

cool but nice tank anyways... hope to see the pictures. :thumb:


----------



## cosmic665 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool setup! What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## daviidsjdmx (Jan 20, 2008)

so i kinda worked on my tank this weekend i been to busy, i finally added my driftwood in after it has been soaked for a few weeks.
so here are some pictures of my tank of how it sits now.









my male








my female


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the set up of this tank. When I had my cons they loved to be in their clay pot but I didn't really like the way it looked. I always try to go for the more natural look, this is why I really like your setup now. It takes the focus away from the pot. My only concern is that if the pot is now behind the rest of the decor then you might not see much of your cons if they spend a lot of time back there in that pot.


----------

